# New to this forum



## MMM580 (Feb 23, 2018)

I have been a brother for some years now. Being of full Masonic Manhood, and having held several offices, and subsequently having to retire from such because of work commitments. Work that has seen a great deal of travel, because of which, although originally from Scotland, I now find myself a resident of Germany and being so it has been some time since I was able to attend regular meetings in my mother lodge, and have had little time, or indeed time but at the wrong occasion to find and attend other lodges close to my new place of residence. Because of this I find it necessary to turn to Social Media to fill the gap that becoming a lay member left me with. Still travelling globally with work I have had the pleasure of meeting and making myself known to a few Brothers around the world, but still miss out on the opportunity for proper discourse in the Craft. To this end, it is to this forum I have found myself turning, and looking for contact with brothers among whom I can socialise. Please take the time to talk to a wearily travelled wayward soul. Thank you all.

Sent from my SM-A320FL using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Elexir (Feb 23, 2018)

MMM580 said:


> I have been a brother for some years now. Being of full Masonic Manhood, and having held several offices, and subsequently having to retire from such because of work commitments. Work that has seen a great deal of travel, because of which, although originally from Scotland, I now find myself a resident of Germany and being so it has been some time since I was able to attend regular meetings in my mother lodge, and have had little time, or indeed time but at the wrong occasion to find and attend other lodges close to my new place of residence. Because of this I find it necessary to turn to Social Media to fill the gap that becoming a lay member left me with. Still travelling globally with work I have had the pleasure of meeting and making myself known to a few Brothers around the world, but still miss out on the opportunity for proper discourse in the Craft. To this end, it is to this forum I have found myself turning, and looking for contact with brothers among whom I can socialise. Please take the time to talk to a wearily travelled wayward soul. Thank you all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320FL using My Freemasonry mobile app



Welcome to the forum.

Have you visited any lodges in Germany?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 23, 2018)

MMM580 said:


> To this end, it is to this forum I have found myself turning, and looking for contact with brothers among whom I can socialise. Please take the time to talk to a wearily travelled wayward soul. Thank you all.


Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother. You've come to the right place for what you seek.


----------



## MMM580 (Feb 23, 2018)

I have not yet attended a German lodge no. Although I did have the opportunity to attend a Masonic art exhibition in Hamburg being held by some local lodges in order to interest the public in the Craft. And I have a good friend who's is a Brother in Berlin who has invited me to his lodge for an evening, but as yet I have not had the time unfortunately. But I do fully intend to accept his invite.

Sent from my SM-A320FL using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## MMM580 (Feb 23, 2018)

And thank you all for the warm greetings.

Sent from my SM-A320FL using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## MMM580 (Feb 23, 2018)

Elexir said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Have you visited any lodges in Germany?


I have not yet attended a German lodge no. Although I did have the opportunity to attend a Masonic art exhibition in Hamburg being held by some local lodges in order to interest the public in the Craft. And I have a good friend who's is a Brother in Berlin who has invited me to his lodge for an evening, but as yet I have not had the time unfortunately. But I do fully intend to accept his invite.

Sent from my SM-A320FL using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## MMM580 (Feb 23, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother. You've come to the right place for what you seek.


Glad to hear it. There certainly seems to be a lot on offer here, which I look forward to reading through. And thank you for the greetings.

Sent from my SM-A320FL using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Elexir (Feb 23, 2018)

MMM580 said:


> I have not yet attended a German lodge no. Although I did have the opportunity to attend a Masonic art exhibition in Hamburg being held by some local lodges in order to interest the public in the Craft. And I have a good friend who's is a Brother in Berlin who has invited me to his lodge for an evening, but as yet I have not had the time unfortunately. But I do fully intend to accept his invite.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320FL using My Freemasonry mobile app



Ok, germany has a lot of diffrent grand lodges and diffrent rituals.


----------



## MMM580 (Feb 23, 2018)

Elexir said:


> Ok, germany has a lot of diffrent grand lodges and diffrent rituals.


I am becoming acutely aware of that. An although I always like to witness our rites done in different ways and different languages. I think it would be best for me if I start in Germany with the Scottish Rite, of which I know there are some. Or failing that the York Rite, as I have experience with both. Whee is your Mother lodge based ?

Sent from my SM-A320FL using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Elexir (Feb 23, 2018)

MMM580 said:


> I am becoming acutely aware of that. An although I always like to witness our rites done in different ways and different languages. I think it would be best for me if I start in Germany with the Scottish Rite, of which I know there are some. Or failing that the York Rite, as I have experience with both. Whee is your Mother lodge based ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320FL using My Freemasonry mobile app



I live in sweden and work the swedish rite wich also is worked in germany. 
I have no experience with either york or schottish but someday I will visit the degrees.


----------



## MMM580 (Feb 23, 2018)

Elexir said:


> I live in sweden and work the swedish rite wich also is worked in germany.
> I have no experience with either york or schottish but someday I will visit the degrees.


I have only ever been in Sweden once I am sorry to say. At a medieval festival in Kungalve. And yes that is probably not the correct spelling, it has been many years. However I work alongside a Swedish band while we are at the same festivals anyway, their name is Ye Bannished Privateers, they are a modern pirate band believe it or not. They are quite good !  

Sent from my SM-A320FL using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Elexir (Feb 23, 2018)

MMM580 said:


> I have only ever been in Sweden once I am sorry to say. At a medieval festival in Kungalve. And yes that is probably not the correct spelling, it has been many years. However I work alongside a Swedish band while we are at the same festivals anyway, their name is Ye Bannished Privateers, they are a modern pirate band believe it or not. They are quite good !
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320FL using My Freemasonry mobile app



Ive been to Kungälv a few times as I grew up in Gothenburg.
That didnt sound to bad, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 23, 2018)

Welcome to the online community here.


----------



## Bloke (Feb 23, 2018)

Greetings and welcome !

We used to have a brother with an association with a German Lodge. It was called the Rose of something .. but I can't remember. They were always blown away by him because whereas they read ritual, we memorize it...


----------



## Glen Cook (Feb 23, 2018)

MMM580 said:


> I am becoming acutely aware of that. An although I always like to witness our rites done in different ways and different languages. I think it would be best for me if I start in Germany with the Scottish Rite, of which I know there are some. Or failing that the York Rite, as I have experience with both. Whee is your Mother lodge based ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320FL using My Freemasonry mobile app


Why not American Canadian Grand Lodge?


----------



## Mike Martin (Feb 27, 2018)

York Rite in Scotland?

Contact the BFG Grand Lodge.


----------

